# IEM with mic within 1200 bucks



## coolnikhil (May 1, 2012)

Hey guyz.. i need an IEM with mic for my Samsung Galaxy S. can anyone suggest me some good one..??
if warranty is also available den i could spend 1000-1200 bucks. if without warranty den 700-800 bucks...
please help me ASAP....


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 1, 2012)

You can buy soundmagic mp21 from smcinternational


----------



## coolnikhil (May 1, 2012)

bt the mic and button is compatible with only iPhones... not Galaxy...


----------



## audiophilic (May 1, 2012)

Tekfusion Twinwoofers FTW


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 1, 2012)

^But it doesn't have mic.


----------



## audiophilic (May 2, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> ^But it doesn't have mic.



Right. But great for sound.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

get Meelectronics M6. Should be available locally within budget 


audiophilic said:


> Right. But great for sound.



There is no real use for OP to get it then. Sennheises Cx180 at that budget is better IEM in my opinion.


----------



## audiophilic (May 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> get Meelectronics M6. Should be available locally within budget
> 
> 
> There is no real use for OP to get it then. Sennheises Cx180 at that budget is better IEM in my opinion.



Well, if you are recommending cx180, it also doesn't have any mic, mate


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Well, if you are recommending cx180, it also doesn't have any mic, mate



Read my post carefully again. The one I have recommended is clearly mentioned at beginning of post. Talked bout the Sennheiser only after I quoted you.


----------



## coolnikhil (May 4, 2012)

Thanks to all of u guyz... I got Tekfusion Twinwoofers from Flipkart today... Great plugs in this range..


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

coolnikhil said:


> Thanks to all of u guyz... I got Tekfusion Twinwoofers from Flipkart today... Great plugs in this range..


Congrats for the purchase


----------



## coolnikhil (May 6, 2012)

Thankeww....


----------

